# Nw iowa??



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Any news yet?? Thanks!


----------



## cdalt (May 9, 2011)

Any news on the Qual?


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

1 amy hunt
2 Wayne curtis
3 Adam Bally
4 Dave Grevelos


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

All I have on q. Results


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats to Adam Bally with Bugs in the Q! Nice job!


----------



## cdalt (May 9, 2011)

Big shout out to Monroe and Amy Hunt on winning the Qual! What a team! Thats 4 placements with a win in their last four Quals.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open callbacks: 1,3,4,6,7,10,11,14,18,19,24,28,29,32,34,36,43,44,45,46,47,48,51,52,53


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any more updates from NW Iowa?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open Results:
1st--Scott Dewey with Colonel, owner Steve Robben
2nd--Scott Dewey with Louie, owner Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert
3rd--Dave Seivert with Thief
4th--Wayne Curtis with Jazzy, with Marsha McGee
RJ--Bill Eckett, with Ben, owner David Aul
Jam--Bill Eckett, with Calie, owner David Aul
Jam--Bill Eckett, with Bravo, owner Bob Hansen


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Amy & Monroe: Qual Win . Go Team Beck


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Derby is going into the third series on Sunday a.m. with 9 of the 10 starters. Callbacks: 1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10

Amateur is going into the waterblind on Sunday a.m. with 12 dogs:
6, Regi Heise and Bob
9, Chef Krueger and Ed
10, Comet Hemminger and Dave
14, Peanut Mize and Chuck
15, Bud Healey and Marc
23, Keno Heise and Bob
24, Chaser Haled and Mo
26, Romeo Healey and Marc
30, Zoom Carlisle and Jim
31, Dakotah Mize and Chuck
33, Axl Heise and Ann
34, Rocker Seivert and Dave

First series was a inline triple with all birds/ducks coming from a brushy hillside that was across a large field with deep grass maybe 1.5 feet tall in the tallest areas. Long bird shot first @ 375 yds, thrown left from a burshy hillside across a road/opening and lying at the base of a wooded area with streamers. Middle bird shot 2nd @300 yds, thrown right up the brushy hillside with streamers. Flyer shot 3rd @ 175 yds, thrown left up a very steep part of the brushy hillside. There was about a 30 mph wind blowing across the back of our heads and straight down the field we were angling across.
20 of the 30 starters came back for more.

Landblind started out with angling across the corner of water (about 25 foot swim), angle over a dike where a gunner was suddenly visible just sitting in the field where we ran the marks, run tight to the gunner and angle across the field towards that brushy hillside. Location of the blind was to the right of the middle gun station about 3 yards in front of a scrub tree on the hillside. 12 of the 20 will start with a waterblind first thing on Sunday.

Weather has been very hot. Friday it was in the 80's, very sunny, with a 40 mph hot wind blowing and gusting all day. The wind blew so hard you could not hear the pop from the long gun in the Open. Today, stakes were held up by rain/lightning for a bit, then it was overcast for awhile. the sun broke through and we were back to hot and sunny. The wind was a little cooler at first but by the end of the day it was very hot for judges, dogs and handlers.

Friday, before we started, the NW IA Retriever Club held a memorial gathering for Larry Buettner. Glenda Seivert spoke about Larry and told us how much he contributed to our sport. He never ran a dog, but provided birds to many clubs over the years and stayed to help with the trials as well. It was a nice tribute to a good man. The Club donated a plaque for Larry that is displayed in the Retriever Hall of Fame. The same plaque was awarded to Larry's family. Thank you to Buettners for use of their property for field trials. Without good people like Buettners, many clubs would not have any place to host their events. By the way, the Buettner boys were helping this weekend--shooting flyers and there has not been even ONE no bird!


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Amy, good luck eveyone.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Ann for giving us all at home a 'front row seat' to the NWIa FT.....and more...thank you for sharing about the events on Friday morning. What a very special family and a very special man. Thanks again for letting us know whats going on. Good luck to all on the last day....stay cool!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur results :
1st Ed. Krueger with Chef
2nd Dave Seivert with Rocker 
3rd Chuck Mize with Dakota


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ed and Chef, good job! I would have never imagined Chef winning an all-age stake back when he was hogging all the food from the rest of the litter. Now go get that 4th or better...


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Way to go Ed! You and Chef look good in BLUE. Another win for The Team Beck Gang
Lauraine


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Team Fox Hollow for an open fourth with Mrs. Marsha's Jazzy and a qualifying second with Dr. Pat Nell's Henry!


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Way to Ed. Congrats to a very well deserved man and beast.


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

Great job Ed,well deserved!! and to Amy too.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Team Seivert, Team Robben, Chuck and Mary Jane as well!! Great weekend!!

Aaron*


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to all who placed at NW Iowa.
Vern and Kathy


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Shane and Fire on their 3rd in the Derby.


----------

